# 1964 Ford 2000 solenoid



## rockc (May 2, 2007)

I recently purchase a 1964 Ford 2000 4 cyl gas. I had to rewire the whole system and convert it to a 12V alternator system. The problem I have is the start button on the transmisssion near the shifter. I would like to keep it as original as possible (except of course the alternator). I am kind of confused about how it is wired. I followed the diagram and it won't work. It doesn't make sense to me to ground out the top small terminal to actuate the solenoid. Isn't that what the start butoon does, completes the ground when it is presssed?

Thanks


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

WELCOME rockc,

Man, I'm certainly not a Ford expert...but

The Ford solenoid has been used in hundreds of applications, and from full sized trucks all the way to little riding mowers of various manufacture. I've even replaced one recently on a Snapper mower and it's identical to the Ford style.

I think you're correct...I would experiment with a 12v test light and wire (clip) it to your terminal, key on and switch to start and see if it lights up.

Hopefully one of our Ford guys will come to the rescue  .

Mark


----------



## cbumdumb (Sep 24, 2007)

Man it has been awhile for me and I am new to the forum but not to old Ford tractors . If I rember right you need 12v constant into the coil and your push button circuit hooks to the other terminal to complete the circuit and energise the coil .


----------

